# Halloween Haunt podcast



## Halloween Haunter (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm sorry I haven't been present much...I've been very busy with my show, now in its 5th year.... The Halloween Haunt, a podcast about all things Halloween and/or spooky.... I've put out 50 shows so far, and this year have covered Halloween around the world, the Amityville Horror house and Lon Chaney, as well as poetry from Lord Lytton and fiction from H.P. Lovecraft.... Please join me....

http://HalloweenHaunt.wordpress.com 

and on iTunes....


----------

